

Show HN: My ios game for WC 2014 - yongbi
https://itunes.apple.com/vn/app/flappy-champion/id885015567?ls=1&mt=8

======
bking
That is a pretty funny spin. I would hope you have a metric in there to show
who is the current leader and what team they are on.

